# Rod and Penny



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Just thought i'd share something i read in the paper today - Rod stewart and his Mrs have been doing Ivf to concieve - On there 3rd      yes 3rd, they were sucessfull. just made me think if people like that take 3 attempts it really is luck, i look at her and think she's healthy, slim, wealthy etc,etc,etc = she's a sure 1st timer but just show's you no amount of money in the world or super healthy diets , exercise can help nature along! Hope this gives a little bit of hope to all you ladys still waiting on a   , i no i've been looking for reason's why it hasn't worked for us


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

that's interesting...i knew they'd tried for a couple of years for their 2nd baby but i never realised they'd had ivf...brilliant for them that it's worked and as you say it does give us all hope! x


----------

